# Sits and downs in motion?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

This is next on the "to learn" list, but I'm not sure how to do it. Advice?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

We started with a pause at the sit and down. Once they were solid we advanced to the in motion commands.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

robk said:


> *We started with a pause at the sit and down.* Once they were solid we advanced to the in motion commands.


Huh? lol whatcha mean a "pause?"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When you are heeling, say the command and pause your motion (or give a leash pop/informational tug back or down depending on the command) or you could walk in place. 
You could also turn into(face the dog) as you command sit, then turn/walk away. If you are using hand signals you could implement them as well.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> When you are heeling, say the command and pause your motion (or give a leash pop/informational tug back or down depending on the command) or you could walk in place.
> You could also turn into(face the dog) as you command sit, then turn/walk away. If you are using hand signals you could implement them as well.


Oh, OK! Got it. that sounds much simpler than I thought it would be. thanks


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh these are fun!!

At 1:20 you can see one way we do it. (mind you it's not perfect handling... but, you can at least have a visual example of 1 way) 





Btw, there are many different ways to train this... once you see a few you can pick what works best for you and your dog, or use a few to work different parts (speed, accuracy, intensity, etc). We use a few depending on what he shows a weak spot in.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

We're working on these now and I'm finding it requires quite a bit of coordination, almost like a dance. For the sit in motion, as I take a step with my right foot I put my right hand in front of her face and do our sit hand command (moving up) all while saying sit. I also pull up on the leash a bit to encourage the sit.

For down in motion, as I take my step I use my left hand to put the dog in the down, using the down hand motion we use. We're having alot of problems with this one now so I'm not sure mine is the best to listen to.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

